# Any other Jig Tyers Here ?



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Tied a few up today as the light rain scared me away from fishing. Trying some new ( to me ) materials . Can't wait to see if some of these will rip some lips.

Used the smallest chubby darter to give an idea of size.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i tie my own jigs too,the white one in the left side kinda in the middle with the yellow eyes and red collar is my favorite. nice work papa. they all should be crappie killers.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm over here too.  Never knew what your name was on c.c, now I know.  Think I talked with ya a while back but was on OGF and never put 2 and 2 together. lol I really like the grizzly style marabou. Green/white at 7 o'clock position is my fav.

Alwayzfishin - you should check out crappie.com, has a crappie jig tying board with lots of ideas.


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm here too! Those jigs look great. nice color combos.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry Attica I thought you knew, I tried to use same ID at crappie .com but when I signed up long time ago they said " papaperch was already being used.

Are you busy tying up some icefishing jigs ?

I wished OGF had a jig/fly tiers forum like crappie . com but I venture to say there is not enough interest.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I worked out a deal with jiggin joe on c.c to make me up some kip tail ice jigs.  Sounds like he is the master as far as those go. Did get a bunch of 1/80 & 1/100 jigs to paint up and use just with waxies, but will probably put hackle collars on some...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Most of my winter jigs ready also. Going to try some European style jigs. That is micros jigs with real thin slices of plastic. Will tie a few more up with hair and feathers just for something to do.

Got any decent hardwater perch spots in your neck of the woods ? If so pm me maybe we can get together on ice this winter. We can swap lies and patterns.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I have 1 spot over here that people keep _telling _me is good, but I haven't had a good day thru the ice on it yet! lol Will for sure keep you in mind and let me know as well when you find them over your way.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

This is a little earlysince I havn't tied any yet. BUT.... I am going to try. Just bought the tools some jigs and some squirel tail. Want to make some simaler to the mini foo we use on steel head. These days I spend what time I am not fishing indoors and need a hobbie. Have a lot of limits as to walking and standing but I'm able to set on the shore or in a boat so I fish erie 3-7 days a week. Been sucking up as much info as I can on tying. This site has as always proved to have lots of info. Also tie my own perch rigs and steel head rigs. (drop leaders) So just a big thank you for all the help.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Viper1 - I live not too far from you. If you need any help getting started or just would like to gab about tying. Another site named crappie. com has a whole forum dedicated to jig tying. Lots of good tiers and they are all helpful.

When I started this thread I was hoping we could get a similar forum on here. But there appears to be limited interest in jig tying on this site.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks pa pa perch I'm sure i'll need help. I'm getting real excited now my kit come in today. I ordered a kit with a vise and other tools to get started. Fiqured I could by better vise and things later if I find it is something I want to continue. Everything isnt here yet but I'm already keyed up. Ordered thread,squirrel tail,some already made painted jigs,fly case to put them in. Want to start with the mini foo jig we use for steel heads. It didn't look that complicated but well see.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

i have molds to make jigs from 1/80 on up if you guys need jigs made let me know .i can do them painted or unpainted just let me know . happy tying and fishing . i also make a few jigs for panfish


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

pm me a price per 100 of the 1/80 and 1/64
thanks


walleyejigger said:


> i have molds to make jigs from 1/80 on up if you guys need jigs made let me know .i can do them painted or unpainted just let me know . happy tying and fishing . i also make a few jigs for panfish


----------

